# Fun House



## wizard (May 24, 2011)

Made it this A.M. It's a Jeff Powell Blank I got from Exotic Blanks called Fun House. It's definitely trippy.. It's on a Black Ti Jr. Gentleman. Not completely happy with it as I feel like I overturned the barrel section a little.:redface: Think my bushings may be a little worn.  Comments welcome but most of all thanks for looking. Doc


----------



## omb76 (May 24, 2011)

That is a fun pen!!  Great job Doc!


----------



## Drstrangefart (May 24, 2011)

GOOD GOOGLY MOOGLY!!!!! I MUST OWN THAT PEN!!!!! OHMYGOD!!!!!


----------



## renowb (May 24, 2011)

Very mesmerizing! I like it! You are getting sleeepy......


----------



## alphageek (May 24, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> GOOD GOOGLY MOOGLY!!!!! I MUST OWN THAT PEN!!!!! OHMYGOD!!!!!



Uh oh... I think I agree with this.   That is an awesome pen!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 24, 2011)

I think I like it, Doc! But I can't be sure....my eyelids are getting VERY, VERY HEAVY.

Wait a minute! What kind of a Doctor are you? My head don't need to be shrunk AND I AIN'T SENDING YOU ALL MY PEN PARTS... regardless of what this pen tells me to do


----------



## Drstrangefart (May 24, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > GOOD GOOGLY MOOGLY!!!!! I MUST OWN THAT PEN!!!!! OHMYGOD!!!!!
> ...



I like how agreeing with me prompted you to lead in with "UH-OH". LMAO.


----------



## MartinPens (May 24, 2011)

After snapping out of my hypnosis, (love the pen) I could barely see what you are talking about concerning the body. Can you put the body back on the mandrel and add a few more layers of Ca to bridge the space? Not very noticeable, but I know it bothers me when I hold a pen I've made and can feel a little catch at the junction points. 

That's a fine pen. Going to have to try one of those. Thanks for sharing it.

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## boxerman (May 24, 2011)

Wow man cool pen.:biggrin: I bet that would make your eyes goofy looking at that a long time:bulgy-eyes::hypnotized: Nice job on that pen.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 24, 2011)

Haha .... that is a cool pen, I have not seen one like that yet and I do not think you over turned anything.
do you have the whole powell collection yet?


----------



## workinforwood (May 24, 2011)

Looks awesome! I love how both sides of the pen are different colors. I do see how it looks just a hair over spun. It is ok to apply a CA finish to these pens, as they are alumilite which will accept the finish if the user wishes to do so...but applying a finish will take away one of the great properties of the material..it's flex and strength, making it more brittle. It sure is trippy. In photo #3 is there a nick out of the finial?


----------



## G1Pens (May 24, 2011)

I like it. Unique and appealing.


----------



## el_d (May 24, 2011)

The colors, The colors........:musical-note: "Inagoda Davida honey....Dont you know that I love you......"    :musical-note:

Great Job on that pipe dream creation Doc.


----------



## toddlajoie (May 24, 2011)

You've got a decent taper on the tube, so a few passes on a sanding mill (with a digital caliper measurement as you go) and you should be able to bring it back to the right measurement without loosing more tube length than the spring can make up for, assuming it has not already been shortened some...

And I do think that blank has hypnotic properties, I just found myself holding my credit card and typing w-w-w-.-e-x-o-t-i-c-b...


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 24, 2011)

Great pen Doc. I love it.  Some really weird stuff coming out lately.


----------



## S.A.Mappin (May 24, 2011)

Very unique!  The barrel looks fine.


----------



## MartinPens (May 25, 2011)

toddlajoie said:
			
		

> You've got a decent taper on the tube, so a few passes on a sanding mill (with a digital caliper measurement as you go) and you should be able to bring it back to the right measurement without loosing more tube length than the spring can make up for, assuming it has not already been shortened some...
> 
> And I do think that blank has hypnotic properties, I just found myself holding my credit card and typing w-w-w-.-e-x-o-t-i-c-b...



Great fix idea and I love the response... w-w-w-...

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## wizard (May 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind comments and encouragement!!



toddlajoie said:


> You've got a decent taper on the tube, so a few passes on a sanding mill (with a digital caliper measurement as you go) and you should be able to bring it back to the right measurement without loosing more tube length than the spring can make up for, assuming it has not already been shortened some...
> 
> And I do think that blank has hypnotic properties, I just found myself holding my credit card and typing w-w-w-.-e-x-o-t-i-c-b...



Todd, Thanks so much! I did exactly what you said and it worked like a charm! There looks like a little gap near the fittings..it's actually part of the edge of the darker blue part of the blank.   Now, I have one more pen that is bugging me sitting on the shelf that I can do the same with. I really learn from being a part of the IAP.. Todd, Thanks again.  ...oops no picture didn't happen so pic attached..


----------



## Woodlvr (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic. I searched Exotics and do not even see them listed as sold out- they must have gone really fast. That is one beautiful pen. I love the blue in it. Great work.


----------



## wizard (May 25, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Fantastic. I searched Exotics and do not even see them listed as sold out- they must have gone really fast. That is one beautiful pen. I love the blue in it. Great work.



I would just pick up the phone and call them to see if they have them in stock. Doc


----------



## WoodenWhatknots (May 25, 2011)

These pens are sure mesmerizing.  Every time I log on to search for something, I see them in the latest photos and forget what I got on for.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 25, 2011)

LOL Love this! What a clever and fun pen!!! 

I don't know what caught my attention more though Doc. The pen, or you actually saying the word ....."*trippy*"!!!!!! :tongue::biggrin:

Was turning the different layers in this tricky?


----------



## glycerine (May 25, 2011)

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## wizard (May 25, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> LOL Love this! What a clever and fun pen!!!
> 
> I don't know what caught my attention more though Doc. The pen, or you actually saying the word ....."*trippy*"!!!!!! :tongue::biggrin:
> 
> *Was turning the different layers in this tricky?*



Not tricky... *TRIPPY:wink:*...Actually, I don't know....All I remember is getting sleepy...sleepier when it was turning....and then woke up and I was done:biggrin::wink:. Aside from the narcoleptic episode...sorry my bad...
Ok..serious now... I truly had no issues drilling or turning it. Doc


----------



## glycerine (May 25, 2011)

toddlajoie said:


> You've got a decent taper on the tube, so a few passes on a sanding mill (with a digital caliper measurement as you go) and you should be able to bring it back to the right measurement without loosing more tube length than the spring can make up for, assuming it has not already been shortened some...
> 
> And I do think that blank has hypnotic properties, I just found myself holding my credit card and typing w-w-w-.-e-x-o-t-i-c-b...


 
That's exactly what I just did!!


----------



## glycerine (May 25, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Fantastic. I searched Exotics and do not even see them listed as sold out- they must have gone really fast. That is one beautiful pen. I love the blue in it. Great work.


 
I just ordered one and it didn't tell me that they were sold out.  I'm pretty sure they're still there...


----------



## ed4copies (May 25, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> Fantastic. I searched Exotics and do not even see them listed as sold out- they must have gone really fast. That is one beautiful pen. I love the blue in it. Great work.




You got there before Dawn did.  Try again.

Thanks again Doc!!!


----------



## bitshird (May 25, 2011)

I think I like it, but I can't tell, the room is still going around. I have a Black Sabath record album thay has the center done like that. I love it when the music stops and the tone are just sits there going click------click-------click. but I'm afraid if I look at the disk I'm headed back to the 60's


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 25, 2011)

Doc that looks fantastic! Fit and finish look good from here~Nicely done! Jeff puts some great designs and colors in his blanks!


----------



## PR_Princess (May 25, 2011)

bitshird said:


> <snip>...the tone are just sits there going click------click-------click. but I'm afraid if I look at the disk I'm headed back to the 60's



 Oh, nooooo Ken.....

You're about to cross over into...... the Twilight Zone!!!!:tongue:


----------



## MorganGrafixx (May 25, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> GOOD GOOGLY MOOGLY!!!!! I MUST OWN THAT PEN!!!!! OHMYGOD!!!!!



HAHahahahah! :biggrin: As soon as I saw the pic of the pen, I thought, man I bet he's going to LOVE this one! :biggrin:


----------



## MorganGrafixx (May 25, 2011)

I've read more replies to this pen that have something to do with a "record" whatever the heck a "record" is.... Something about Sabaths and trippy or tripping, hell I can't tell anymore. I just keep picturing a bunch of folks in some Florida subdivision yelling "Get off my lawn"! 
:biggrin:


----------



## toddlajoie (May 25, 2011)

wizard said:


> Todd, Thanks so much! I did exactly what you said and it worked like a charm! There looks like a little gap near the fittings..it's actually part of the edge of the darker blue part of the blank.   Now, I have one more pen that is bugging me sitting on the shelf that I can do the same with. I really learn from being a part of the IAP.. Todd, Thanks again.  ...oops no picture didn't happen so pic attached..



Excellent, Glad it worked for you... It's a nice technique to know, maybe someday I'll need to use it myself...


----------



## wiset1 (May 26, 2011)

WILD!  Always fun to see what you've been working on and this one truly turned out looking amazing.


----------



## wizard (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for the kind comments and encouragement. Now, I'm really satisfied with this pen after I took Todd's advice and used the sanding mill to get the blank flush with the fittings. The fit is now where I like it. 
I can't believe how many people I've shown the pen too really like it. *If you're  one who sells their pens, this is a definitely a blank worth considering as I think you would definitely be able to sell the pen.* Regards, Doc


----------

